

Heyzap creates widgets to put casual games on any web site (YC W09) - bdr
http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/16/heyzap-creates-widgets-to-put-casual-games-on-any-web-site/

======
ajkirwin
Why the hell would I want some random shmucks game on my website?

Why would someone want to PLAY someone's random game on my website, instead of
say.. on a gaming website?

And where's all the fun social stuff I have come to associate with flash
gaming on the web these days (Thanks to places such as Kongregate)

~~~
albertni
Yes, seeing as how you're the perfect and complete representative of the
general Internet-using population, it's inexplicable that anyone would try to
do something so clearly and directly contrary to your desires.

I mean, I would have answered the questions directly, but they are so open-
ended and have so many different reasonable answers that I don't even know
where to begin.

~~~
ajkirwin
So give me some of these answers then. Educate me!

